# Dendrobates tinctorius Robertus



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

I am just curious if anyone has froglets out of the water yet and if they could post pictures. I am anxious to see what the babies look like as f1s. 

I have around 50 tads and counting in the water but I am impatient lol.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

There are a few pics in this link.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/215697-robertus-success.html


----------



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks and they look very cobaltesque but I wonder when that robertus coloring comes in


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

Handfishinghillbilly said:


> Thanks and they look very cobaltesque but I wonder when that robertus coloring comes in


Dieing to get some of these over here in Canada, Would you ship out of the states?


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I've noticed with a lot of my darts what it looks like starting out is much different they are mature.


----------



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

That's for sure my matecho never keep their baby blue legs lol


toostrange said:


> I've noticed with a lot of my darts what it looks like starting out is much different they are mature.


----------



## Handfishinghillbilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Beg UE to bring some in ;-)


BaysExotics said:


> Dieing to get some of these over here in Canada, Would you ship out of the states?


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

Handfishinghillbilly said:


> Beg UE to bring some in ;-)


Would love that, i think i should make a petition


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

These guys are about a month and half out of water. Color is changing slowly but surely.


----------

